# neoprean dog vest



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i am thinking about getting one for my lab. i know there is quite a few companies make them and was just wondering what everybody who has one thinks of them?


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

I've found Cabelas vests to be the best for fit and design and they're pretty inexpensive.

Good luck!


----------



## Striker005 (Sep 24, 2007)

Sportsmans warehouse has em for 30 dollars, i love em especially in winter keeps em warm. the one I have has the extra flotation on the sides keeps her head up on those long retrives. and keeps their chest area safe from unwanted wounds.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey they have the cool avery boaters vest at sportsmans for like 25 bucks right now


----------

